# Water in boot lid



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

We have a mk3 cabby and it suffers from water ingress into the boot lid,today i got home and lifted to boot lid to hear a sloshing noise and water streaming down through the plastic surround which runs full width of the lid,it only streams when the lid is fully tilted open,has anyone else suffered with this problem and anyone know how the water is getting in,is there a cure to this, the rest of the car is water tight thanks.


----------



## BW57 (Jun 26, 2017)

Seem to remember that somebody on the forum had the same problem and it was the spoiler under tray that was overtightened?


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

BW57 said:


> Seem to remember that somebody on the forum had the same problem and it was the spoiler under tray that was overtightened?


 Yup. That was me. 
Lift the spoiler on the button and check there are no dimples around the perimeter (or ~10mm in) and the condition of the tray seal. 
Mine was BAD!! And done at a dealer...
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

-:[KM said:


> :-":n5o1093m]
> 
> 
> BW57 said:
> ...


Hi mate,don`t suppose you have any pictures of the dimples so i know what im looking for.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Don't seem to have many. Got some videos of the water, they're hilarious.


----------



## jnwright71 (Apr 28, 2012)

Mine does this too - really annoying.

It needs to go back to the dealer I bought it from when they re-open.

It's definitely a tray issue. The water only escapes when the boot lid is fully open so the water can reach the top edge of the tray.

Not sure how this gets fixed though S the tray looks like a real challenge to remove.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

I don't remember it being too difficult. Two dozen hex nuts if I remember, after the electrics and drain tubes removed. 
I had a good look thinking I would seal it myself if it reappeared. 
Interestingly, the date on my 'original' spoiler tray was 5 months before I bought it.  The car was 18 months old...
I also insisted on the whole led/boot latch unit was replaced too as it was waterlogged. It took them months and months to sort it - adamant it was coming up through the led number plate lights :?


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

Its a real pain in the arse,as its been said it only drains when the lid is fully open,mine is going to be booked into German autocare today,what a shit design from audi we cant be the only 3 that this is happening to.


----------



## jnwright71 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Jester225, did you get your spoiler tray issue sorted ?


----------



## IanZB (Feb 24, 2020)

Hi, I had the same problem on mine. I fixed it myself by taking off the plastic moulding and handle on the inside of the boot lid and then unscrewed all of the bolts holding the spoiler mechanism in place. I then cleaned up the seal that fits between the spoiler and boot as there was a fair bit of road dirt getting in the way. After that I used some good quality silicone sealer around the perimeter of the plastic seal and refitted. No more leaks I'm pleased to say.


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

jnwright71 said:


> Hi Jester225, did you get your spoiler tray issue sorted ?


Hi mate,no i had to cancel as something else came up so its under a cover in the drive until i get motivated to take it in,i might even have a go at it myself as it sounds like an easy fix,using my mk1 now so im not in a rush


----------



## Steve M. (Sep 25, 2021)

IanZB said:


> Hi, I had the same problem on mine. I fixed it myself by taking off the plastic moulding and handle on the inside of the boot lid and then unscrewed all of the bolts holding the spoiler mechanism in place. I then cleaned up the seal that fits between the spoiler and boot as there was a fair bit of road dirt getting in the way. After that I used some good quality silicone sealer around the perimeter of the plastic seal and refitted. No more leaks I'm pleased to say.


Hi we have the same problem and I'm struggling to get the plastic trim off, almost like there are screws or something holding it in place but cannot see any. any tips


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Steve M. said:


> Hi we have the same problem and I'm struggling to get the plastic trim off, almost like there are screws or something holding it in place but cannot see any. any tips


There are two plastic fasteners. They are in the holes on left and right side. You also need to unhook the energency lid open on left hand side.


----------



## Steve M. (Sep 25, 2021)

Mokorx said:


> There are two plastic fasteners. They are in the holes on left and right side. You also need to unhook the energency lid open on left hand side.
> 
> View attachment 477141





Mokorx said:


> There are two plastic fasteners. They are in the holes on left and right side. You also need to unhook the energency lid open on left hand side.
> 
> View attachment 477141


Mokrox cheers buddy I'd never have found those.
Is it an easy job to remove the tray with the spoiler on?
Thinking of doing one of the above with the silicone to stop the leak. £95 for replacement number plate lights...


----------



## George57 (Oct 12, 2021)

jester225 said:


> We have a mk3 cabby and it suffers from water ingress into the boot lid,today i got home and lifted to boot lid to hear a sloshing noise and water streaming down through the plastic surround which runs full width of the lid,it only streams when the lid is fully tilted open,has anyone else suffered with this problem and anyone know how the water is getting in,is there a cure to this, the rest of the car is water tight thanks.


----------



## billmil (Jan 27, 2021)

Had the same problem but thought I was covered by my Audi Used Car guarantee so took it to local dealer (Liverpool) who kept telling me that they needed to "investigate" the leak to determine the cause before they would say if covered by guarantee (it could only have been the spoiler seal) . They then said that I would need to approve 2 hours labour (£320!!) for the investigation without any committment to it being covered by the guarantee. I said no to that and when I questioned then when I picked it up I found out that the Audi Used Car Guarantee specifically excludes water ingress of any kind! So I was being stung for 2 hours labour to investigate plus another 2 hours to put it all back together (so £640) plus the cost of a new seal!! Obviously I was not best pleased about the underhand way they tried to con me into this but that's dealers for you!!. In the end I cleaned up the outside of the spoiler seal and then wiped it with some transparent silicon sealer. Job done!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

2 hours labour, £320??? not even my dentist


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

billmil said:


> Had the same problem but thought I was covered by my Audi Used Car guarantee so took it to local dealer (Liverpool) who kept telling me that they needed to "investigate" the leak to determine the cause before they would say if covered by guarantee (it could only have been the spoiler seal) . They then said that I would need to approve 2 hours labour (£320!!) for the investigation without any committment to it being covered by the guarantee. I said no to that and when I questioned then when I picked it up I found out that the Audi Used Car Guarantee specifically excludes water ingress of any kind! So I was being stung for 2 hours labour to investigate plus another 2 hours to put it all back together (so £640) plus the cost of a new seal!! Obviously I was not best pleased about the underhand way they tried to con me into this but that's dealers for you!!. In the end I cleaned up the outside of the spoiler seal and then wiped it with some transparent silicon sealer. Job done!


Excellent result there and I bet you're well pleased with yourself. It's quite unbelievable what lengths Audi dealerships are prepared to go to extract money from customers, just disgraceful underhand tactics especially in your case.


----------

